

China Leaps to Second Spot in Global Science - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/11/china_leaps_to.html

======
tokenadult
"Of course, paper production is only one measure. Citations matter at least as
much, and that isn’t captured here."

That would have to be the main issue about this kind of comparison.

